# Bild in Quadrate zerschneiden



## Soapp (16. November 2006)

Habe gerade folgendes Bild gesehen, welches mir gut gefällt
Wie könnte man das in Photoshop machen ?

Gibts da vielleicht ein "Action" dafür ?


Danke, danke, danke


Bild


----------



## kuhlmaehn (16. November 2006)

Ich würds jetzt nich beschwören aber ich denk mal das ist nich zerschnitten sondern einfach nur die weissen Linien drübergelegt =)
Um das zu erstellen würd ich nen Muster erstellen was halt aus so nem abgerundeten Karo und ner Linie besteht.
Damit füllst du dann ne Ebene über deinem Bild.

Hoffe das hilft dir.
kuhlmaehn

[edit]
Mir is geraed aufgefallen es ist bei weiten leichter wenn du das Muster nicht aus nem abgerundeten Karo und ner Linie erstellst sonder lieber ein abgerundetes Quadrat aus nem Block ausschneiden.
Also andersrum


----------



## Soapp (16. November 2006)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Ich würds jetzt nich beschwören aber ich denk mal das ist nich zerschnitten sondern einfach nur die weissen Linien drübergelegt =)
> Um das zu erstellen würd ich nen Muster erstellen was halt aus so nem abgerundeten Karo und ner Linie besteht.
> Damit füllst du dann ne Ebene über deinem Bild.
> 
> ...



Ich bin Newbie ;-)


----------



## kuhlmaehn (16. November 2006)

Ok also..

- Du lädst dein Bild bei Photoshop rein.
- Dann machst du ein neues Dokument auf in der größe, sagen wir mal 100x100 Pixel.
- Hier erstellst du erstmal eine weiße Fläche auf einer Ebene.
- Auf einer ebene dadrüber erstellest du mit dem abgerundete Rechteck Werkzeug, das ist links in der Leißte da irgendwo, ein rundes Rechteck was etwas kleiner ist.
- Dann klickst du mit gedrückter strg Taste auf das runde Rechteck.
- Mit der Auswahl löschst du den Bereich aus der weißen Ebene.
- Danach selektierst du die gesamte weisse Ebene und drückst srtg+c zum kopieren.
- Jetzt machst du bei Bearbeiten -> Muster erstellen oder so.
- Und dann gehst du zurück zu deinem Bild und nimmst den Fülleimer, wähltst oben Muster und dann dein neues Muster.
- Danach eine neue Ebene über dein Bild und diese Füllst du nun.
Fertig =)

Jetzt hast du nur noch das Problem, dass am rechten und am unteren Rand kein Abschluss ist wenn du nicht zufällig genau die richtige Rechteckgröße gewählt hast.
Du kannst entweder mit Transformieren das anpassen oder dir die größe des Rechtecks ausrechnen.

Hoffe das war deutlicher und ist überhaupt der einfachste Weg.


----------



## Leola13 (17. November 2006)

Hai,

schau mal bei PanosFX vorbei, da gibt es kostenlose Aktionen, die u.a. in die Richtung gehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Soapp (17. November 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> schau mal bei PanosFX vorbei, da gibt es kostenlose Aktionen, die u.a. in die Richtung gehen.
> 
> Ciao Stefan




WOW, das hat mich auf den Geschmack gebraucht.

Gibts sonst noch geile Actions zum Downloaden 

DANKE !


----------

